# Hosta's in My Garden



## Barbara (Sep 11, 2007)

Found some pictures I took earlier this year of a few of my hosta's, hope this isn't too long. But I just couldn't pick which one's were my favourite so I posted them all.

Hosta 'On Stage'




[/IMG]

Hosta 'Jewel of the Nile'



[/IMG]

Hosta 'Whirling Dervish' with Japanese Bog Primrose



[/IMG]

Then there is the sieboldiana group which are some of the largest of any of the hosta family, although most of these are still young and it will be a few years before they reach full maturity. Hosta 'Elegans' has been growing in this spot for around 12 years, so last year it got to be nearly 7 feet across with all the moisture we had.

Hosta 'Aurora Borealis'



[/IMG]

Hosta 'Great Expectations'



[/IMG]

Hosta 'Elegans' 



[/IMG]

Hosta 'Northern Exposure'



[/IMG]


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 11, 2007)

What a diverse collection. They are all very nice, but I especially like the ones with the blue leaves.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice! Once established, you can't beat them for easy, carefree & colorful. That primrose is way cool!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful photos, Barbara. 

My Hostas are looking very bedraggled now. I guess that's why we have Winter.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2007)

Where are the flowers?


----------



## Barbara (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks. To think that I didn't used to like them and now I have over 20 different varities, mostly large growing specimens. 

Sorry Eric, no flowers when I took the pictures; but really, they're grown more for their leaves. Although I do have one called 'Guacamole' which has a wonderful fragrance.


----------

